# Best home defense weapon.



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Whats your guys opinion. Used to duck hunt and deer hunt a lot so have plenty experience with shotguns. Never really got into hand guns have shot plenty though. So shotgun or hand gun? Don't want to spend a fortune but want something dependable


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kids in the house? Pretty sure you have a couple. I’d go shotgun with number 7’s. Personally I like autoloaders for home defense. Don’t fall for the bs about racking the slide on a pump gun scaring the bad guy. Keep one in the chamber and out of reach of the kids.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with bobk


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Shotgun loaded shot slug shot slug..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm a pump fan. either a 870 remington or a Mossberg 500 loaded with 00 buckshot.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was thinking shotgun also


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Definitely shotgun as everyone else has said.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Id go with the axe.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I use a sledgehammer. Good luck paying legal fees...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shotgun, either pump or semi auto. I load "00", slug, 00, slug


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Couldn't expect anything else from legendkiller


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Auto loader Shotgun with anything, it doesn’t matter. At that close range any shot, with the close pattern, it’s going to do the damage.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Mossberg 500 with 18" riot barrel, take the plug out and load it with 6 rounds of #6 or 7.5 shot. At 20' there won't be much left after a couple of center mass hits. Leave the safety off with nuttin in the pipe.. only takes a couple of seconds to rack one. 00 buckshot will go through walls and possibly harm your loved ones. You'll sleep better with it within reach..


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Shotgun and drywall patch kit for indoors....






...and for outdoor...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my choice? well when and if they get past my 3 dogs ill be there waiting with my winchester xp 12 gauge with number 4 shot....locked, cocked, and ready to rock


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My ex father-in-law loaded 12ga with rice for home defense. Was actually pretty cool. He also used dried peas for visiting varmits


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to go against the flow here. I personally don't prefer a shotgun for home defense simply because it has a longer barrel that takes some room to maneuver. In an emergency situation, give me something I can keep close and wield more easily. I keep a Taurus Judge revolver in my nightstand. It's loaded with 5 .410 shotgun shells (home defense loads of course), and it will also take a .45 Colt cartridge.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Sawed off double barrel never saw anyone stick around for the second shot once there buddy is dead


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

870 compact model (shorter barrel) in 20 gauge, loaded with #3 buckshot (20 pellets). Holds 3+1 with plug removed.

I actually did a lot of research recently on the load and the #3 buck will definitely get the job done while minimizing over penetration. Slugs will go through all your walls and probably your neighbors too if they live close.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I keep my every day carry gun in my bedside drawer with a stream light flashlight next to it. The EDC gun goes from my waist at the end of the day to my bedside drawer and back to my waist when I leave the next day. During the winter a bolt action .223 gets added to the mix for shooting coyotes at night when the motion detectors go off outside the house.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

.38 in the nightstand for easy access if needed quickly, then to the loaded Ithaca 12 gauge model 37 pump with 00 buckshot. If I had children, the 38 would not be loaded. Probably not the shotgun either


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Not the kind of answer you are after, but I'd go with good motion-detecting outdoor lighting and cameras.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

We do have that


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

fishmeister said:


> Not the kind of answer you are after, but I'd go with good motion-detecting outdoor lighting and cameras.


Good answer. I like Paul Harrell on YouTube. He put out a video once about being prepared for the “most likely” home defense scenarios.

First thing he pulled out was a pack of 9v batteries and asked if everyone had replaced their smoke alarm batteries.

Second thing he pulled out was a fire extinguisher. You get the point.

Then he started talking about home defense weapon choices. I thought it put things in good perspective.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

loomis82 said:


> Whats your guys opinion. Used to duck hunt and deer hunt a lot so have plenty experience with shotguns. Never really got into hand guns have shot plenty though. So shotgun or hand gun? Don't want to spend a fortune but want something dependable



Both


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Few years ago some VP said all you need is a shotgun for protection. After that was said there were a few Youtube vids showing women and kids using a shotgun for protection.(and being blown backwards on their Butts) So my recommendation is a 9mm hollow. Second is 38 with hollow. If you cant follow up with a second shot you might as well dig your grave. My wife has a 22, I have 38 revolver. My first defense is the phone. 911.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dovans said:


> Few years ago some VP said all you need is a shotgun for protection. After that was said there were a few Youtube vids showing women and kids using a shotgun for protection.(and being blown backwards on their Butts)


Another good reason to go with 20 gauge if you choose shotgun.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Remington 870 or Winchester Model 12, 12 gauge with Duckbill choke and number 4 shot.. I have had former infantrymen tell me that these duckbills can really get the job done.. I personally have never had the opportunity to fire one...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

A shotgun can be shot accurately in the dark. A handgun you need to aquire your target solidly to hit the mark. In my house I keep a handgun shot gun and AR ready to go at all times. 911 is great when you have 5 to 10 minutes to spare.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

fishmeister said:


> Not the kind of answer you are after, but I'd go with good motion-detecting outdoor lighting and cameras.


That’s the first level of defense. Its good to have a plan with multiple layers of defense. If it escalates past exterior lighting, motion detectors, the dog, and deadbolts then the gun is the last level of defense. With multiple levels of defense it should never get to the firearm level.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Legend killer said:


> I use a sledgehammer. Good luck paying legal fees...


Silly, typical Liberal.
At least you're consistent with your foolishness.....


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

loomis82 said:


> Couldn't expect anything else from legendkiller


Marching towards Marxism, one day at a time........


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

hailtothethief said:


> Id go with the axe.


Surely.....you must be joking....unless a zombie from _Walking Dead_ is the bad guy here.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

In all seriousness, if you wish to own a firearm for home protection or concealed carry purposes, the BEST gun to use/own is the one that YOU are proficient with, have trained with considerably, and are so comfortable with its operation that you can use it in the dark with little to no visibility.
You also have to have enough discipline and intelligence not to shoot someone or something by mistake.
Just my two cents, but you also need to take a long, hard look at how frequently children are in the house.....and if anyone in the house has a drug, alchohol, or mental health "issue". (The latter rarely gets discussed, FWIW.)


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> A shotgun can be shot accurately in the dark. A handgun you need to aquire your target solidly to hit the mark. In my house I keep a handgun shot gun and AR ready to go at all times. 911 is great when you have 5 to 10 minutes to spare.


And an AR?


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

35 posts and not one person said they would call a Social Worker.. like Slim Pickens said in Blazing Saddles, "I am Depressed".


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bobk said:


> Kids in the house? Pretty sure you have a couple. I’d go shotgun with number 7’s. Personally I like autoloaders for home defense. Don’t fall for the bs about racking the slide on a pump gun scaring the bad guy. Keep one in the chamber and out of reach of the kids.


Agree except the part of Bs I caught a intruder and when he heard that rack he pissed his pants If you get the drop on someone and they hear the RACK their scared if they say their not I call Bull


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> A shotgun can be shot accurately in the dark. A handgun you need to aquire your target solidly to hit the mark. In my house I keep a handgun shot gun and AR ready to go at all times. 911 is great when you have 5 to 10 minutes to spare.


one of the first rules is make sure of your target


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Dovans said:


> Few years ago some VP said all you need is a shotgun for protection. After that was said there were a few Youtube vids showing women and kids using a shotgun for protection.(and being blown backwards on their Butts) So my recommendation is a 9mm hollow. Second is 38 with hollow. If you cant follow up with a second shot you might as well dig your grave. My wife has a 22, I have 38 revolver. My first defense is the phone. 911.


the first defense is ok if you live across from the police station some situations may not have 10 minutes or more for LEO to arrive


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Louisville Slugger. Home run!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

good advice I would like to add a fellow a while back heard a noise coming from a bedroom window he saw a guy climbing thru he fired killing the intruder which in turn was his son who forgot his keys MAKE SURE OF YOUR TARGET DON'T FIRE A SHOTGUN WITHOUT MAKING SURE OF YOUR TARGET AND WHAT IS IN FRONT AND BEHIND AND BESIDE If you have kid one may come out and get hit with spray and Not trying to be a A$$ here but night lights motion detector and locked doors are NOT going to keep Intruder's away Dog are a good idea maybe not a Shitzu more like my three German Shepard's smallest one 85 pound and if and if they get past them They won't get past them but if so they will wait for the flash


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ress said:


> Louisville Slugger. Home run!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


OMG I Laugh out loud when I read that You may have to watch that the intruder don't turn you into a Popsicle


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My vote is shotgun,or a judge,or governor...... 

And quite frankly who cares if one person chooses a sledge hammer and the other chooses a AK or AR, or doesnt choose any weapons... it is THERE choice... so many trolls now a days.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

glock 43 x


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> My vote is shotgun,or a judge,or governor......
> 
> And quite frankly who cares if one person chooses a sledge hammer and the other chooses a AK or AR, or doesnt choose any weapons... it is THERE choice... so many trolls now a days.....


Lol true their choice but that doesn't stop someone from yelling Look Out when they may not have seen that car coming Nor does it stop someone from suggesting other options may help before a bad decision is made


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I have witness in my life people that have made poor choices when it came to self defense in home or out in the world and let me tell you this isn't your grandpa's world I know that some of the responses are made in jest and that's okay but there are a few that think that "IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN HERE (TO ME) A instructor once told me Trouble happens when you least expect it So EXPECT IT and some people think that they are prepared with their hand's a knife not much match for a bad guy with a gun and the intent of getting what he wants no matter what


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Upland said:


> Lol true their choice but that doesn't stop someone from yelling Look Out when they may not have seen that car coming Nor does it stop someone from suggesting other options may help before a bad decision is made


sorry if I seemed like a a$$ but too many people good people have lost so much with bad choices I seen this happen time and time again so sad


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

An ugly and mean wife gets is as much of a home security weapon as a mossberg 500 in my mind.

Have both on hand and you won't have any trouble from outsiders.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

My friend is retired cop,and he says shotgun.My lawyer, instructor also said shotgun.Don't forget that you will be awoken and groggy and if you do fire any weapon in a dark house you will be deaf and blind for a few moments.A interesting thing they told me is that a person shot an intruder with a shotgun and removed an arm.The person sued for $1 million dollars and won,claiming he was disabled and could not work.The lawyer said "a dead man tells no tales" ,if you are positive the intruder is not a family member or friend and he is out to harm you take him out.He called the center of mass" the chest area", the pump.He said to fire until the threat stops.It is a very good idea to get insurance for concealed carry.They said they are loaded with 00 buck or #4 buck.A house is close quarters and really any load will cause a lot of damage.Be aware ,be safe, train with shotgun or whatever your weapon is.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

i just put this trl 8 G on my shield 9 .....500 lumens, very bright with a green laser


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was not implying you stay on the phone till the police arrive.. More that you call and officially tell someone there is something goin on. Then you protect yourself. 

I often wondered if a bright light mounted on the front of a semi would be a form of defense as in blinding the intruder.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

bridgeman said:


> Mossberg 500 with 18" riot barrel, take the plug out and load it with 6 rounds of #6 or 7.5 shot. At 20' there won't be much left after a couple of center mass hits. Leave the safety off with nuttin in the pipe.. only takes a couple of seconds to rack one. 00 buckshot will go through walls and possibly harm your loved ones. You'll sleep better with it within reach..



Just me and wifey, anyone else that's not invited may be in trouble. I can fix my wall....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Upland said:


> sorry if I seemed like a a$$ but too many people good people have lost so much with bad choices I seen this happen time and time again so sad


No man,didnt take you that way at all. I was more referring to the political comments then anything.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I was not implying you stay on the phone till the police arrive.. More that you call and officially tell someone there is something goin on. Then you protect yourself.
> 
> I often wondered if a bright light mounted on the front of a semi would be a form of defense as in blinding the intruder.


it will at that


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Moat and drawbridge


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

matticito said:


> Moat and drawbridge


I like your reply's LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> No man,didnt take you that way at all. I was more referring to the political comments then anything.


Gotcha just seen it lol


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

The best gun? The one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I'm going to go against the flow here. I personally don't prefer a shotgun for home defense simply because it has a longer barrel that takes some room to maneuver. In an emergency situation, give me something I can keep close and wield more easily. I keep a Taurus Judge revolver in my nightstand. It's loaded with 5 .410 shotgun shells (home defense loads of course), and it will also take a .45 Colt cartridge.


I am with you. I have a S&W Governor. Loaded with first two rounds .410 home defense and then .45 Colt home defense hollow point. Was at the range & my wife was getting frustrated at not being able to hit the target with my gun (she is normally a good shot). Range master said to her: "Mam, way that gun looks and the noise it makes you don't have to worry about not hitting the target"


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I know a fella that used a 12g sxs with a real short short barrel. Watched him fire it once, it was so short the barrels were just slightly past the wood foregrip. Man that thing had a wicked spread on it
Once he died the gun disappeared.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> And an AR?


Yes and an AR. I'd rather be prepared than dead


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Guns suck!
~ said no one ever hiding behind a door with a bowling trophy.

My choice is also a shotgun. Too easy to miss a moving target with a handgun. Especially in the dark or while full of adrenaline.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Upland said:


> Agree except the part of Bs I caught a intruder and when he heard that rack he pissed his pants If you get the drop on someone and they hear the RACK their scared if they say their not I call Bull


What if they're all wacked out on meth or something. You could rack a dozen pumps and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Upland said:


> good advice I would like to add a fellow a while back heard a noise coming from a bedroom window he saw a guy climbing thru he fired killing the intruder which in turn was his son who forgot his keys MAKE SURE OF YOUR TARGET DON'T FIRE A SHOTGUN WITHOUT MAKING SURE OF YOUR TARGET AND WHAT IS IN FRONT AND BEHIND AND BESIDE If you have kid one may come out and get hit with spray and Not trying to be a A$$ here but night lights motion detector and locked doors are NOT going to keep Intruder's away Dog are a good idea maybe not a Shitzu more like my three German Shepard's smallest one 85 pound and if and if they get past them They won't get past them but if so they will wait for the flash


I don't have one but a shitzu would wake you up. Hell a chihuahua would wake you up and they wouldn't eat you outta house and home.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

snagless-1 said:


> My friend is retired cop,and he says shotgun.My lawyer, instructor also said shotgun.Don't forget that you will be awoken and groggy and if you do fire any weapon in a dark house you will be deaf and blind for a few moments.A interesting thing they told me is that a person shot an intruder with a shotgun and removed an arm.The person sued for $1 million dollars and won,claiming he was disabled and could not work.The lawyer said "a dead man tells no tales" ,if you are positive the intruder is not a family member or friend and he is out to harm you take him out.He called the center of mass" the chest area", the pump.He said to fire until the threat stops.It is a very good idea to get insurance for concealed carry.They said they are loaded with 00 buck or #4 buck.A house is close quarters and really any load will cause a lot of damage.Be aware ,be safe, train with shotgun or whatever your weapon is.


After you're positive it's a bad guy, shoot him and then fire off a round in the floor. Tell the authorities, I fired a warning shot and he kept coming.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have several weapons for home defense including a 12 gauge shotgun, a 30-30, and a couple handguns in various places in the house. Because I am into medieval British history I also have a one hand battle axe, a long sword and a couple dirks and am proficient in their use. My first choice of a gun would be the shotgun with a #4. If a smaller woman or kid might ever have to use it a 20 gauge is a good choice as it has very little kick.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Because I am into medieval British history I also have a one hand battle axe, a long sword and a couple dirks and am proficient in their use.


Are you guarding Winterfell for the Stark Family?

Sorry....I had to.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Got to protect the family jewels.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Got to protect the family jewels.


If Sophie Turner is crashing at your pad, please have me over for dinner some time.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

hailtothethief said:


> Id go with the axe.


Never take a axe to a gun fight as it won't save your life!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I would use a 12 gauge with 00 buckshot at night and an AR 5.56 during the day unless I’m walking or driving around then it’s going to be a 40 a 9mm don’t have Enough stoping power in my opinion


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

A shotgun whether its a 410, 20 or 12ga is a great tool for self defense. Pumps by far is more reliable than semi autos. Even the doubles and single shot is good tool for Home as in most cases its the first shot that takes care business. I use 870 police 12ga with extended tube loaded with 8 rds of Winchester PDX1 which is 3 buckshot loaded on top of slug. You can't get any better than that. I also have my 9mm pistol near arms reach at night a good bright flashlight that you can reach the on button in hurry. If I need anymore than that......especially if them soy fed don't know what bathroom to use Anti fascist queers and BLM thugs terrorists that do try to come into my hood I be grabbing my 6.8 with 120gr SST for those special kind of stupid because they need to be hit a little bit harder! 
Relying the police is not gonna save your life regardless and if you think a asinine non lethal remedies for self defense will help you in these times of turmoils well I got news for you......do not be that naive and stupid!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> What if they're all wacked out on meth or something. You could rack a dozen pumps and it wouldn't matter.


I never said it would scare them off But think about this you standing in your house and suddenly you hear a shotgun rack behind you do you finish your coffee LOL it is a very intimidating sound when your on the receiving end


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> I don't have one but a shitzu would wake you up. Hell a chihuahua would wake you up and they wouldn't eat you outta house and home.


this is true for those who sleep lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

berkshirepresident said:


> Are you guarding Winterfell for the Stark Family?
> 
> Sorry....I had to.


I know too easy LMBO


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Well something I didn't see anyone mention, is shooting thru walls. I have seen studies that show that the 5.56 bullet goes thru less drywall than most of the other rounds out there. So if you miss on a few shots they are not as likely to keep going thru walls. And I think training someone to use a long gun is much easier than a handgun or shotgun. AR's hardly kick, unlike a shotgun, even a 20ga. kicks pretty hard for women or child that doesn't shoot all the time. My vote goes to an AR-15. You can pick up a carbine pretty inexpensively these days, at least you used to be able to. The best thing that we have is a 4 legged 12 ga. He is a great deterrent, and the sweetest dog you will ever come across, until he senses something wrong with Mom & Dad. I would not want him chasing me out the house or yard. Cause you aint getting away with out some damage. Good luck on what you decide, but definitely look at penetration of rounds thru walls. You wouldn't want to shoot a family member or the neighbors.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

what ever you use , don,t let them out of the house.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> I would use a 12 gauge with 00 buckshot at night and an AR 5.56 during the day unless I’m walking or driving around then it’s going to be a 40 a 9mm don’t have Enough stoping power in my opinion


ILL TAKE YOUR 9MM ROUNDS IF YA GOT ANY


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Just remember, when seconds count, police are only minutes away....Besides the shotgun I have a Sig Sauer and a Beretta, both 9MM on my dresser. Live out in the country so don't worry about the neighbors being hit on wall pass throughs and kids are grown and gone....


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Yes and an AR. I'd rather be prepared than dead


And as my t-shirt says, “223 Beats 911 Every Time.”


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

If someone came in my house and woke me from a sleep, I'm not wasting any time, I'll be on them like a 270# cat and beat the life out of them in my compression underwear, then I'll go for my tactical super nova with 3.5" #4 buckshot.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ILL TAKE YOUR 9MM ROUNDS IF YA GOT ANY


Tom you would have better luck asking someone for their wife than ammo


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

mike hunt said:


> If someone came in my house and woke me from a sleep, I'm not wasting any time, I'll be on them like a 270# cat and beat the life out of them in my compression underwear, then I'll go for my tactical super nova with 3.5" #4 buckshot.


Prolly be running on shear adrenaline.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Tom you would have better luck asking someone for their wife than ammo


well.....she is a doctor....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ILL TAKE YOUR 9MM ROUNDS IF YA GOT ANY


You are going to have to Fight the wife

And after she gets done teaching you a lesson she will be glad to doctor you up fee of charge


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

loomis82 said:


> Whats your guys opinion. Used to duck hunt and deer hunt a lot so have plenty experience with shotguns. Never really got into hand guns have shot plenty though. So shotgun or hand gun? Don't want to spend a fortune but want something dependable


.38 within reach. Simple.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

My lawn and walkway is mined also we have heat seeking missiles we arm at night, good luck getting to the front door. I believe the best defense is a good offense.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

All of the above. Take your chance . One in every room. 9mill 223 762 by 39 40 cal 45 cal 12 gage 20,28,410 The best is the one in your hand at the time.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> what ever you use , don,t let them out of the house.


Don’t wanna hit them in the back. It won’t be considered self defense. Then you’ll have more problems


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a LCR 38 and a G48 within reach.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Most all rooms are locked and loaded. I am a retired trap skeet and supporting clay shooter. My old lady is retired Army, a great shot....


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thought about one of the new short shotguns. My 40 is always within reach, but there are kids and houses. Short range would be better in my neighborhood, but there is a police station less than a mile away. Not too many issues in my direct area.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

When I asked the Stark County Sheriff Dept., they told me definitely a 12 gauge shotgun. Short length barrel for in-house use.
Shot has far less wall penetration.
Equally important, police officers miss their target 40% of the time.

Under the extreme stress of a shooting situation, thinking and aiming falls way down. Too easy to miss shooting a round unless at point blank.

I bought a used officer's cruiser 12 gauge shotgun with an 18" long barrel, the minimum legal length. A Remington 870.

AND... has been said and bears repeating, KNOW who your target is!!!

In the middle of the night my twenty year old son came home unexpectedly, and was being as quiet as could be so as not to disturb my wife and I.
He was halfway up the stairs when he heard me sternly call out- "FREEZE!!" from the top of the stairs and from our bedroom doorway, Remington 870 in hand.
I heard, with the fear of God in his voice, my son call out, "Its me Dad!"

Don't GUESS at who is in your house... KNOW FOR CERTAIN.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

bruce said:


> All of the above. Take your chance . One in every room. 9mill 223 762 by 39 40 cal 45 cal 12 gage 20,28,410 The best is the one in your hand at the time.


Suck to have the assailants use your weapons on you.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

All being said, treat them like they are armed also because they probably will be. Dog ain’t gonna save ya more than likely, he shoots or stabs, the dog will likely be pretty much done. We all love our canine family members but I’ve yet to find one bullet proof. But it will give you the time to get off the first shot hopefully. Hand to hand ain’t going to work. Be ready, gun at hand and a shotgun at that.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> All being said, treat them like they are armed also because they probably will be. Dog ain’t gonna save ya more than likely, he shoots or stabs, the dog will likely be pretty much done. We all love our canine family members but I’ve yet to find one bullet proof. But it will give you the time to get off the first shot hopefully. Hand to hand ain’t going to work. Be ready, gun at hand and a shotgun at that.


Maybe, maybe not. We have everything well marked that we have the dog. I am betting that they pass us by and go down the road to someone's house with out a dog. But if not a hundred pounds of pissed off Rottweiler will at least give me a chance to get up and get moving. And believe me, he will do his part.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

If you got a goose or turkey load...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

When I was living with my girlfriend back in 2003, we had a guy break in my garage and was rooting around. I didn’t have firearms available at the time, but I did have a strip of black cats in my possession. I quickly grabbed a pot, lit them and laughed as the would be thieves ran off into the darkness. I thank Kevin from Home-alone for the idea. I still keep some black cats laying around for that reason. Lol.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I still think of the movie with Charlie Sheen, where he shoots the guy in the butt with a pellet rifle. I mean.... Who's he gonna tell???
My buddy and i would shoot each other playing cops and robbers and i'm here to tell you,,, it stings like a B****


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

hatteras1 said:


> I still think of the movie with Charlie Sheen, where he shoots the guy in the butt with a pellet rifle. I mean.... Who's he gonna tell???
> My buddy and i would shoot each other playing cops and robbers and i'm here to tell you,,, it stings like a B****


Watch it kid. You'll shoot your eye out. Christmas story The greatest story ever told


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Upland said:


> Watch it kid. You'll shoot your eye out. Christmas story The greatest story ever told


"Far rah rah rah......."
Fragile = Major Award. From Italy.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

has anyone brought up going green arrow on their ass?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Taurus .38. 12 Gauge Mossburg pump., Keep a few shells loaded with rock salt..


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Few years ago some VP said all you need is a shotgun for protection. After that was said there were a few Youtube vids showing women and kids using a shotgun for protection.(and being blown backwards on their Butts) So my recommendation is a 9mm hollow. Second is 38 with hollow. If you cant follow up with a second shot you might as well dig your grave. My wife has a 22, I have 38 revolver. My first defense is the phone. 911.


Shoot first, call later. while you're on the phone with 911, the intruder could get you. Definitely shoot first, call later after you identify the target as a non friendly.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1911 .45 or Beretta 92 9mm for bedroom handguns. But they will only aid me in getting to short bbl'ed. Rem.1100 12ga. with extended tube stuffed with 00buck.
No kids in house and live in country so not worried about over penetration.
When we lived in town with kids in the house it was a 20ga with #3 lead.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

We got for my wife the old trusty 870. Went with the 20ga as she's smaller and didn't want the kick of a 12


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Live by myself. so weapons are loaded. 12 ga. Mossberg 500, with the a slug barrel on it. 00 buck shot. And a Ruger LCP .380. Looking seriously at getting a Springfield XD9. My birthday is coming up soon, so I may be saying happy birthday to me for the XD.

If I had to choose between one or the other, the handgun would win. It's less cumbersome. And easier to get on target. Might not have to be as precise with a shotgun, but you still have to be on target. But ... the shotgun will blow a much bigger hole in a wall, which could have Mr. intruder crap his pants on his way out of Dodge.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Sounds like just about everyone is loaded for bears. Taking a life, will definitely change your life! I do believe in self defense. We do live in trying times, as stated throughout history. Where we live is not a guarantee of safety. I refuse to live in fear, no matter where I happen to be. It's best that I keep my self defense to myself. Yes expect the unexpected, and so should others, especially from those of whom intend to cause harm. My younger brother, once used deadly force to stop an intruder; he was twelve years old. The intruder was a wanted rapist. My brother has never been the same. That was back in 1962. Seven years later and I too used deadly force to defend not only myself, but my friends and teammates. I also have not been the same person I once was. I have no illusion about facing a situation like that, I also don't want to.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

When it comes to your family, home and your self we all agree what ever it takes. No matter what you use there will be legal issues afterwards. What I have seen over the years and with the training I have had in CQB and in marksmanship the shotgun can be more effective "did not say it is the only answer". There is a natural intimidation factor, but stats say the ppl who your gonna encounter in a B&E are not gonna give a goose who you are or what gun you got. They are a threat to you , your family, and your home. As a suggestion I would use buck shot. The spray pattern will not be so large at 0 to 20 feet that you will miss the intended target. I would not use slugs one reason is the density of the object that it takes to stop the slug is huge. This is not to say buck shot cant or wont create issues by hitting a target that you where not intending to hit. Here are some loads that I have found to have safety in mind. Federal Flite Control https://www.federalpremium.com/shot...tshell-with-flitecontrol-wad/11-PD132+00.html, Hornady Critical Defense 00, Buckshot Remington TAC 8 Buckshot. I'm not a pro, but with the prior military backgorund this is what I have seen be effective. There are drawbacks to a shot gun for exmaple. If the criminal has a hostage and with buckshot only your gun it will be much harder to hit onkly the criminal. Also at extremely close quarters 0-5 feet a shotgun can be a disadvantage.

These points I have made are only intended to educate and help others. As I said I'm not a professional and this is only my opinion to help others. I am not a lawyer and dont claim to be a know it all.

Well time to put my waders on and look for swimming toothy critters.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wonder the only thing I will disagree with you on is close range with a shotgun you want a little wider pattern. It is extremely easy to miss even a man sized target at close range with a tightly patterning shotgun.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Wonder the only thing I will disagree with you on is close range with a shotgun you want a little wider pattern. It is extremely easy to miss even a man sized target at close range with a tightly patterning shotgun.


Yep...using a shotgun/buckshot combo for inside home defense..a cylinder bore(open)choke is hands down my preference.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I can understand your logic but I was only saying the cone or spread of the shot from the gun will be smaller the closer the target is to the shot gun that's all. Your point is very valid also.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

So would Steyr MPC 69 or an M-16 be a little much for home defense? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

hmm it depends if you have interlocking fields of fire and only if your ANGLICO FO has eyes on or not?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

When I was 17, I watched my dad catch a man coming out of our barn. I think my dad's 357 under his neck got his attention. When the police got there, the man ran towards the cruiser. My dad put the fear of god in him. I also caught a man behind my house carrying 5 gallons of stolen gas. I met him at the corner with a 12ga pointed at the can, and i yelled hey. I think he sh** himself. He dropped the can to do the 100 yard dash. No police needed that time.. I have a 9mm round stuffed with a jelly bean i've always wanted to try. Doubt it's lethal, but it bet it will sting like a B****


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

JamesF said:


> Sounds like just about everyone is loaded for bears. Taking a life, will definitely change your life! I do believe in self defense. We do live in trying times, as stated throughout history. Where we live is not a guarantee of safety. I refuse to live in fear, no matter where I happen to be. It's best that I keep my self defense to myself. Yes expect the unexpected, and so should others, especially from those of whom intend to cause harm. My younger brother, once used deadly force to stop an intruder; he was twelve years old. The intruder was a wanted rapist. My brother has never been the same. That was back in 1962. Seven years later and I too used deadly force to defend not only myself, but my friends and teammates. I also have not been the same person I once was. I have no illusion about facing a situation like that, I also don't want to.


I fully support the ability and right to defend ourselves and our loved ones. I fully support "stand your ground" type laws. I have little support for criminal rights.
That said, watching a person die in front of you absolutely impacts you. (Frankly, anyone who doesn't think so is being somewhat naive and almost simple.)
Watching someone die because of your actions.....however justified....will stay with you forever and likely leave scars, some which will take a long time to heal. Some scars may never heal. PTSD is real.
FWIW, JamesF, the two would be criminals are not dead because of you and your brother. They passed away prematurely because of their actions, bad decisions, and desire to inflict harm and pain on to both of you. You simply chose not to be a victim and had the means to prevent that from happening.
While I don't know you, I hope you find peace, closure, and the ability to sleep through the night. Focus on the lives you helped save and prosper.
Peace and serenity to you and your brother...........


----------

